# Predator tuned GTO with no tuner....



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I picked up an 2004 and it has a predator tune and the guy lost the tuner. So If I buy a new tuner would it work? Or am I kinda screwed and need a new computer? help!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there a problem with the tune, the way the car runs, or do you just want a new tune? If the answer is no to all of those your fine as you are.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't bother buying a new one, just wait til you mod then geta real tune. Its only a little bit more.


----------



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

the car is fine.. seems to be running a little rich but I just didnt know my options.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Get a real tune on a dyno.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Yes your screwed*

You definately screwed. I mean you can still drive the car and all that but once you try to go back to stock or try to do mods and try for another tune your screwed. Your gonna need a new computer because without the tuner the computer is locked. It happened to a friend of mine. Luckily his car was under warranty and the dealer took care of everything. His 06 had long tubes and full exhaust. I kept asking him if he had a tune and he said that the dealer said no. After a few months, I convinced him to get a diablo tuner. When he plugged it in, that is when he found out that there already was a tune in it. He took his car back to the dealer and they had to put a new computer in the car. From what I understand, there is alot to putting in a new computer in our cars. --------Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> You definately screwed. I mean you can still drive the car and all that but once you try to go back to stock or try to do mods and try for another tune your screwed. Your gonna need a new computer because without the tuner the computer is locked. It happened to a friend of mine. Luckily his car was under warranty and the dealer took care of everything. His 06 had long tubes and full exhaust. I kept asking him if he had a tune and he said that the dealer said no. After a few months, I convinced him to get a diablo tuner. When he plugged it in, that is when he found out that there already was a tune in it. He took his car back to the dealer and they had to put a new computer in the car. From what I understand, there is alot to putting in a new computer in our cars. --------Danfigg


This threads a few years old but I do not belive the ECU is locked from a handheld. The handheld itself locks and won't allow you to use it on multiple cars at the same time. You can send it to Diablosport to be unlocked for a fee.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

wow it is old how did it get up to the top as a new post.....anyway I dont know if my friend called Diablo but the dealer handled every thing as they sold it to him with a warranty. Can you imagine. 06 GTO with headers full exhaust and not cats with a warranty......Danfigg


----------

